# BEST BBQ STATE...Redux....



## etexas

We did a BBQ poll a few years back, HOWEVER, we have new members, some have changed locals (those in Texas a SURELY convince of the supremacy of Texas BBQ!) Let the game begin.


----------



## Tripel

Memphis pork--specifically, dry ribs.


----------



## Zenas

Memphis pork--specifically, sandwiches.

(Tops is the best.)


----------



## etexas

Now I , in my little Poll, named states in renown for BBQ. I I "happen" to have missed one or two. Please do write it in. (Chuckle.)


----------



## Rich Koster

NJ is not a choice????? Since I live here and luuuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvv the grill (and some would say I have become quite good at it) I can't vote.


----------



## Zenas

Grilling isn't bar-b-cuing Yankees!!!


----------



## etexas

Rich Koster said:


> NJ is not a choice????? Since I live here and luuuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvv the grill (and some would say I have become quite good at it) I can't vote.


You just voted my Friend....NJ! PB is PROUD of the effective write in system employed!


----------



## Theognome

KANSAS CITY!!!

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n

North Dakota is what I choose. Texas is too vinegary!


----------



## Hamalas

Ok, I know this video has been posted on the PB before, but it appears that it is needed again. For those of you from the North this should help to give you a basic introduction into the world of BBQ and should clear up any misconceptions you may have about what that term itself includes. 

[video=youtube;6ubTQfr_tyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ubTQfr_tyY[/video]


----------



## Marrow Man

What happened to North Carolina?!? Also, you need to put Mississippi in there as a choice as well -- completely gristle-free BBQ!

And the best sweet sauce in the world is from Greenville, SC! Smokin' Stokes BBQ and their world championship Cheerwine sauce! They cater a meal at the ARP's General Synod every year! Yum!


----------



## puritanpilgrim

> What happened to North Carolina?!? Also, you need to put Mississippi in there as a choice as well -- completely gristle-free BBQ!
> 
> And the best sweet sauce in the world is from Greenville, SC! Smokin' Stokes BBQ and their world championship Cheerwine sauce! They cater a meal at the ARP's General Synod every year! Yum!



Yeah, but what about Texas?


----------



## Zenas

What about Texas?


----------



## Scottish Lass

Eastern NC is the way to go.


----------



## Mushroom

Well, I've been all 'round this great big world and I've met all kinds of.... BBQ. And to be honest, I've found something to admire about all different styles, so I'm not gonna get into this "my BBQ is red hot, you're BBQ ain't diddly squat" silliness. But my favorite, which probably is such just by acclimation, is Mr B's BBQ in White Post, VA. Run by decendents of local farm slaves whose families have lived on land ceded to their ancestors by their former masters after the 'Great Disappointment' (at least to you gents enamored of the antebellum days), they know how to take a pork shoulder and turn it into a veritable thing of beauty, as well as spareribs, chicken, beef ribs, and even excellent steamed shrimp. Their chopped pork BBQ is my favorite comfort food. My beloved bride will sneak down there when she knows I'm sorrowing about one thing or another, and bring home a quart of that, some baked beans, some shrimp, and a package of buns, and knows it will bring a smile to my dour face.

We used to live in White Post, in simpler days, and have had the pleasure of Thanksgiving turkeys smoked to perfection (and some of you might remember I do not like turkey, but this ain't really turkey, it's a little piece of heaven), many a joyous fellowship dinner at our humble abode of Mr B's delicacies, and numerous feasts from there with my little family when the kids were but babes, so it holds a special place in our hearts.

I love to go in there and shoot the breeze with those neighborly folk that I've known for 15 years, smell the outdoor smokers, and watch my kids with big round eyes stare through the glass cases at mounds of deliciously prepared meats. So ya'll can scratch and snit over whose is best for whatever reason, and I'll tip my hat to every one of you - I'm sure what you like best is just that for you - but I'll be happy with my 'lil roadside BBQ shack 10 miles from my home. That food comes loaded with precious memories that no sauce from anywhere could hold a candle to.


----------



## Marrow Man

puritanpilgrim said:


> What happened to North Carolina?!? Also, you need to put Mississippi in there as a choice as well -- completely gristle-free BBQ!
> 
> And the best sweet sauce in the world is from Greenville, SC! Smokin' Stokes BBQ and their world championship Cheerwine sauce! They cater a meal at the ARP's General Synod every year! Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what about Texas?
Click to expand...


The poll is obviously flawed. Texas is being compared to states that are not known for their BBQ. A similar analogy might be this: Who is the most orthodox theologian? A) Rick Warren; B) Arius; C) Nestorious; C) Pelagius; D) Charles Finney. I know the correct answer, but I ain't happy with it.


----------



## TimV

No one who's ever been to South Africa, whether Northern or Southern or Western or Eastern or Black or White or Asian or Hispanic or Liberal or Conservative or Rich or Poor or Catholic or Protestant or Pentecostal, or whatever will deny that a good, Afrikaner "braai" with range feed meat is the best in the world.

Wood that you have to collect by hand from the wild, one match, an old grill over rocks, good friends and good drinks, salt and pepper and MAYBE a bit of sauce, warm nights, no one within miles except you and your friends and family, soft music playing in the background, stars that no one in North America or Western Europe have ever seen due to pollution. No, you can't beat that, and again, no one who's ever been there will contradict this Californian son of the South.


----------



## Dearly Bought

Kansas City. Missouri side.


----------



## Michael Doyle

The Alsakan pulled Caribou is perhaps the finest of SOUTHERN cuisines.


----------



## Grymir

Texas.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

The four main styles are 

1. Texas
2. Memphis
3. KC
4. Carolina

In that order in my opinion.

Every other type of BBQ branches from that.


----------



## Marrow Man

ManleyBeasley said:


> The four main styles are
> 
> 1. Texas
> 2. Memphis
> 3. KC
> 4. Carolina
> 
> In that order in my opinion.
> 
> Every other type of BBQ branches from that.



Brother, thou speakest with great wisdom!

Using your rubric, how does nasty sauce-already-cooked-in-it Georgia BBQ fit?


----------



## Seb

Tripel said:


> Memphis pork--specifically, dry ribs.




The best Bar-B-Que I ever had were Memphis Dry Ribs at BB King's. Red, Hot & Blues' are pretty respectable also.


----------



## Marrow Man

Seb said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis pork--specifically, dry ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best Bar-B-Que I ever had were Memphis Dry Ribs at BB King's. Red, Hot & Blues' are pretty respectable also.
Click to expand...


I agree, dry ribs are the best. And (In my humble opinion) the one's at Blues City Cafe in Memphis are GREAT!


----------



## Theognome

*ahem*

[video=youtube;3eccwVPktYo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eccwVPktYo[/video]


Theognome


----------



## kvanlaan

Uh, where is the poll choice for Oklahoma?

If you left it out on purpose, then you are in sin, Brother Crimm.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

North Dakota...Hands Down...

Moose BBQ... mmmmm....


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

Ha, while I love the tomatoey BBQ around here (especially in NC, where they serve hush puppies and brunswick stew... MMMM!), and while I adore good old Texas brisket, gotta go with Memphis. I only had ribs at Rendezvous once, and still miss them.


----------



## LawrenceU

West Tennessee pork shoulder and dry ribs. (They ain't dry.) My family have been pit masters for generations. Come to my house and I'll convert you to the Truth! If you disagree with the Truth you must repent or that fire you're tending all night (You do sit by the pit all night don't you? A proper pork shoulder is on the pit for at least 18 hours.) won't be nothing.

My family has barbecue on both sides West Georgian and West Tennessean. West Tenn. is tops.

Brisket? Come on. That's scrap meat.

BTW, if you go to my blog you will see that I have posted the gospel song of barbecue there as well.


----------



## DMcFadden

One of my son's is an attorney in Fayetteville (AR). He introduced me to the . . . 







Listed in Fodor's:

1 of 5 Restaurants listed as "Don't Miss" as you travel through Arkansas.

Arkansas Times Reader's Choice Awards:
Winner - Best Bar B Q 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008

Arkansas Democrat Gazette: Best BBQ 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008

2002 Awards:
Memphis-in-May World Championship
First Place Whole Hog
Second Place Ribs

2001 Awards:
Arkansas State Championship
Governor's Award
Reserve Grand Champion
First Place Whole Hog
Second Place Pork
Second Place Chicken
Fourth Place Ribs

2000 Awards
Memphis-in-May World Championship
Second Place Ribs
Tunica Rivergate Festival
Grand Champion
First Place Whole Hog

Springfield Area Rotary's Rockin Ribs BBQ Festival
Grand Champion
First Place Whole Hog
First Place Shoulder
First Place Ribs

Batesville Ozark Hawg BBQ Championship
First Place Whole Hog
Third Place Shoulder

It is FANTASTIC with or without the sauce. I rest my case.

BTW, if any of you dare to try it, I recommend the "volcano."

Sauce No. 1: Sweet, mild, molasses.
Sauce No. 2: Traditional tomato, vinegar, slightly tangy.
Sauce No. 3: Same as No. 2, but much spicier!
Sauce No. 4: Traditional Southern vinegar & spice.
Sauce No. 5: Sweet, heavy, molasses.
Sauce No. 6: Rich mustard & vinegar, Old South favorite.
"Volcano": Available at the counter.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

I am an unabashed equal opportunity carnivore, so it's all good to me.

But as a native, fifth-generation Texan, brisket, potato salad, slaw, beans with pickles and onions on the side is my soul BBQ. Add a jalapeno and you're close enough to complete joy on a plate for me. It makes me think of San Jacinto, Hood's Texas Brigade, Texas Swing, ranches as far as the eye can see and low taxes. What could be better?


----------



## Theognome

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I am an unabashed equal opportunity carnivore, so it's all good to me.
> 
> But as a native, fifth-generation Texan, brisket, potato salad, slaw, beans with pickles and onions on the side is my soul BBQ. Add a jalapeno and you're close enough to complete joy on a plate for me. It makes me think of San Jacinto, Hood's Texas Brigade, Texas Swing, ranches as far as the eye can see and low taxes. What could be better?



A pig in a hotpit somewhere near Nogales surrounded by tortillas and tequila?

Theognome


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

Theognome said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an unabashed equal opportunity carnivore, so it's all good to me.
> 
> But as a native, fifth-generation Texan, brisket, potato salad, slaw, beans with pickles and onions on the side is my soul BBQ. Add a jalapeno and you're close enough to complete joy on a plate for me. It makes me think of San Jacinto, Hood's Texas Brigade, Texas Swing, ranches as far as the eye can see and low taxes. What could be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pig in a hotpit somewhere near Nogales surrounded by tortillas and tequila?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Brother, shall we talk of cabrito and Carta Blanca?


----------



## Theognome

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am an unabashed equal opportunity carnivore, so it's all good to me.
> 
> But as a native, fifth-generation Texan, brisket, potato salad, slaw, beans with pickles and onions on the side is my soul BBQ. Add a jalapeno and you're close enough to complete joy on a plate for me. It makes me think of San Jacinto, Hood's Texas Brigade, Texas Swing, ranches as far as the eye can see and low taxes. What could be better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pig in a hotpit somewhere near Nogales surrounded by tortillas and tequila?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brother, shall we talk of cabrito and Carta Blanca?
Click to expand...


Oh, my brother, take off your sandals, for you are on sacred ground. I remember a party my next door neighbor had some years ago. Jose and Rosa Martinez, only in the US (legally, I might add) for three years, invited their whole family over for the occasion. Of course, this was well over two hundred people. We also were invited. Yes, the kid was roasted, as well as the pit pig. I can assure you, you have not lived until the orangish-brown grease drips from your tortilla and down your arm from the rich carnitas and chilies therein; with frest cabrito pulled right off the carcass and draped into the mouth with gentle savage glee. Oh, did the Carta Blanca, Modelo Pacifico and of course Metzcal flow! Many worms died that day!

Theognome


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Scottish Lass said:


> Eastern NC is the way to go.


----------



## kvanlaan

We have a mama goat and kid in the back yard. Mama gives milk so she stays. Junior is a boy, so he's going to be curried sooner than later... last time, we did have it on a spit over a fire and whoa man, it was awesome.


----------



## Romans922

I went with North Dakota as well.


----------



## kalawine

sjonee said:


> North Dakota is what I choose. Texas is too vinegary!



 They have BBQ in Dakota?


----------



## ManleyBeasley

sjonee said:


> North Dakota is what I choose. Texas is too vinegary!



Where did you try Texas BBQ? Typically Texas sauce is not vinegary at all. Carolina style in the vinegary stuff. 

Barbecue sauce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

I believe before leaving office President George W. Bush made an executive order establishing Texas as the unchallenged king of BBQ, watch Obama turn that one over!


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> puritanpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to North Carolina?!? Also, you need to put Mississippi in there as a choice as well -- completely gristle-free BBQ!
> 
> And the best sweet sauce in the world is from Greenville, SC! Smokin' Stokes BBQ and their world championship Cheerwine sauce! They cater a meal at the ARP's General Synod every year! Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but what about Texas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The poll is obviously flawed. Texas is being compared to states that are not known for their BBQ. A similar analogy might be this: Who is the most orthodox theologian? A) Rick Warren; B) Arius; C) Nestorious; C) Pelagius; D) Charles Finney. I know the correct answer, but I ain't happy with it.
Click to expand...

A cigar! Finally someone saw my " slanted" and biased poll for the sham it was! Did you people miss your coffee? New Hampshire BBQ!


----------



## Marrow Man

And here I thought NH's state motto was "Eat Pulled Pork or Die!"


----------



## etexas

Marrow Man said:


> And here I thought NH's state motto was "Eat Pulled Pork or Die!"


 NICE!


----------



## FenderPriest

Chuck's Bar-B-Que
Opelika, AL


----------



## NDHSR

Zenas said:


> Memphis pork--specifically, sandwiches.
> 
> (Tops is the best.)



 
I am also a big fan of Germantown Commissary. The service isn't too great but the food is amazing.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I am no expert on BBQ styles as I don't travel and don't know the difference between them. But we like Famous Dave's in Wisconsin... ??


----------



## nicnap

North Carolina is vinegar...South Carolina is mustard. BTW, North Carolina is the best for BBQ.


----------



## etexas

ManleyBeasley said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Dakota is what I choose. Texas is too vinegary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you try Texas BBQ? Typically Texas sauce is not vinegary at all. Carolina style in the vinegary stuff.
> 
> Barbecue sauce - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Thank you Manley!!! I was going to give a "rebuke" to our friend! No matter where you stand on the "ISSUE" ANY TRUE BBQ buff, in fairness will tell you Texas BBQ is not a vinegar based style! Were you smoking "something" when you ate the vinegar and just THOUGHT you were in Texas!!! BBQ NAZI's join in: NO BBQ FOR YOU!


----------



## LawrenceU

Has anyone ever had BBQ in Kentucky? They use mutton! I don't recommend it.

BTW, I do like brisket. I just don't call it barbecue.


----------



## kevin.carroll

Clearly, ETexas has never been to Kansas City. But we must forgive him. Texans are hopelessly provincial.


----------



## etexas

LawrenceU said:


> Has anyone ever had BBQ in Kentucky? They use mutton! I don't recommend it.
> 
> BTW, I do like brisket. I just don't call it barbecue.


Mutton!!!! NO! NO! Abomination! That "ain't" BBQ. There are people around here that call that "Shootin' words!  Mutton!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Depends on the style of BBQ I'm a "jonesin" for at the time. I like 'em all.

I'm a proud carnivore.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

nicnap said:


> North Carolina is vinegar...South Carolina is mustard. BTW, North Carolina is the best for BBQ.



Sinner!


----------



## Mushroom

I've had goat BBQ out in West Texas that was delicious. A Fourth of July tradition.


----------



## Rich Koster

Zenas said:


> Grilling isn't bar-b-cuing Yankees!!!



It is if there is mesquite or hickory smoking, wine or vinegar and spices marinating and Sweet Baby Rays with a few of my special additions to it involved.


----------



## LawrenceU

Grilling is high heat. Barbecue is low heat. Nuff said.


----------



## Rich Koster

Would slow walking ribs for about 2 hours qualify?


----------



## TimV

Young goat and mutton taste pretty close to the same. Range fed lamb BBQed properly is simply impossible to better. The best place for pork it at the bottom of the sea.


----------



## Answerman

Me thinks that the pollster was afraid to put Kansas City on the list out of fear.

Here is where you find a list of BBQ joints in KC along with reviews from the Gastronomical Appreciation Society here in KC:

GAS Barbecue - Kansas City

You've heard of pub-crawling, KC is the only city that I know of that uses the term BBQ-crawl.

G.A.S Barbecue Crawls


----------



## LawrenceU

Rich Koster said:


> Would slow walking ribs for about 2 hours qualify?



Actually, that is pretty quick. It is better than most folks who cook ribs on a grill, but in reality ribs come into their own after about four hours. Like I said, barbecue is slow and low.

I am cooking ribs on Saturday. I may throw a pork shoulder on Friday evening if have the time. If you are in the area, come on over.


----------



## etexas

Answerman said:


> Me thinks that the pollster was afraid to put Kansas City on the list out of fear.
> 
> Here is where you find a list of BBQ joints in KC along with reviews from the Gastronomical Appreciation Society here in KC:
> 
> GAS Barbecue - Kansas City
> 
> You've heard of pub-crawling, KC is the only city that I know of that uses the term BBQ-crawl.
> 
> G.A.S Barbecue Crawls


Man, I don't fear KC! See, I just left it out so as not to SHAME my Brethren in that area on the BBQ issue!


----------



## Zenas

NDHSR said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis pork--specifically, sandwiches.
> 
> (Tops is the best.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also a big fan of Germantown Commissary. The service isn't too great but the food is amazing.
Click to expand...


That place is great! That reminds me that I need to go eat there with the wife.

-----Added 2/18/2009 at 04:25:43 EST-----



LawrenceU said:


> I am cooking ribs on Saturday.



That's conveniently the day that I'm coming over.


----------



## kvanlaan

> The best place for pork it at the bottom of the sea.



Heathen.


----------



## etexas

kvanlaan said:


> the best place for pork it at the bottom of the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heathen.
Click to expand...

ditto!


----------



## TimV

I keep thinking of what my friends in Papua New Guinea compaired Man Flesh to. Yuk. How can you eat things like pigs, possums and catfish anyway?


----------



## kvanlaan

OK, never have eaten possum, but catfish and pork are made for eating! What's wrong with catfish now?


----------



## Reepicheep

I can live with the vast differences that exist under the Reformed Umbrella, however, I am very concerned when I see so many on this site who do not acknowledge the considerable superiority of KC BBQ over all other meats called "BBQ". 

If we cannot have unity on such a clear and obvious matter, what hope is there for us?

Did someone actually say N. Dakota? Oh brothers....


----------



## etexas

kvanlaan said:


> OK, never have eaten possum, but catfish and pork are made for eating! What's wrong with catfish now?



I am with Kevin what is wrong with catfish! I love it!


----------



## LawrenceU

Possum with Sweet Potatoes is really good.


----------



## CalvinandHodges

New York.

... and Bobby Flay is the king of the grill!

Throwdown with Bobby Flay Videos : Food Network

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## Zenas

Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. 




And Bobby Flay is totally a nancy boy. Alton Brown > Bobby Flay.


----------



## Rich Koster

LawrenceU said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would slow walking ribs for about 2 hours qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that is pretty quick. It is better than most folks who cook ribs on a grill, but in reality ribs come into their own after about four hours. Like I said, barbecue is slow and low.
> 
> I am cooking ribs on Saturday. I may throw a pork shoulder on Friday evening if have the time. If you are in the area, come on over.
Click to expand...


I appreciate the invite, but I don't think I'll make it back in time for Sunday School unless I get my pilot's license.


----------



## Grymir

Actually, the best BBQ state is Iowa right now. I just finished a meal for my wife. BBQ chicken (Lawrey's, fresh ground pepper, garlic, paprika, thyme seasoned chicken, covered with Cattleman's Smokey BBQ sauce), Cheesy rice, and cottage cheese. Served with wet washrags for getting it off your fingers, cuz you'll need it!


----------



## Mushroom

Grymir said:


> Actually, the best BBQ state is Iowa right now. I just finished a meal for my wife. BBQ chicken (Lawrey's, fresh ground pepper, garlic, paprika, thyme seasoned chicken, covered with Cattleman's Smokey BBQ sauce), Cheesy rice, and cottage cheese. Served with wet washrags for getting it off your fingers, cuz you'll need it!


Hey Timothy, I just discovered Lawry's over the holidays for my prime rib roast, and its good on a lot of stuff. Just tonight my bride used it on chicken breast tenders, and it was very good, but I think we'll have to try your recipe next. Sounds great!


----------



## nicnap

ManleyBeasley said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> North Carolina is vinegar...South Carolina is mustard. BTW, North Carolina is the best for BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinner!
Click to expand...


In all your posts, you finally got something right...yes, I am a sinner, the chief of them in fact, but you don't have to point a finger at me; I already knew it. 


It still stands NC BBQ is it.


----------



## Theognome

Reepicheep said:


> I can live with the vast differences that exist under the Reformed Umbrella, however, I am very concerned when I see so many on this site who do not acknowledge the considerable superiority of KC BBQ over all other meats called "BBQ".
> 
> If we cannot have unity on such a clear and obvious matter, what hope is there for us?
> 
> Did someone actually say N. Dakota? Oh brothers....



Can we not forgive them for mentioning North Dakota? After all, they only recently discovered fire, and are still rather excited about it.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee

LawrenceU said:


> Come to my house and I'll convert you to the Truth!



Okay. What are you doing March 16-17?


----------



## caddy

Tennessee

Then Texas!


----------



## Grandma

I just came from visiting a friend in texas. Never been there before. Everything was BBQ. Little weiners floating in a huge pan of bbq sauce. BBQ Meatballs, and then up and down the sides of the street, bbq bbq bbq signs.
I got so tired of bbq sauce i couldnt take it no more. But i was a guest and had to force it down every meal  Leftovers one night..were the weiners floating in that large pan of bbq sauce. I thought, it surely couldnt be weiner bbq soup ? I dunno but i was glad to get back up north.


----------



## etexas

Grandma said:


> I just came from visiting a friend in texas. Never been there before. Everything was BBQ. Little weiners floating in a huge pan of bbq sauce. BBQ Meatballs, and then up and down the sides of the street, bbq bbq bbq signs.
> I got so tired of bbq sauce i couldnt take it no more. But i was a guest and had to force it down every meal  Leftovers one night..were the weiners floating in that large pan of bbq sauce. I thought, it surely couldnt be weiner bbq soup ? I dunno but i was glad to get back up north.


OK, I have NO idea where in Texas you were, if I want a dog, my wife gets me some Nathan's and I just grill them put some good brown mustard on a roll and thats it, whoever was doing the BBQ sauce with the dogs floating around...they besmirched the Lone-Star State!


----------



## Grandma

haha it was Longview  Well, maybe different sections of the state do bbq's different


----------



## etexas

Grandma said:


> haha it was Longview  Well, maybe different sections of the state do bbq's different


Well, that "ain't" far from me, and there are some good BBQ joints in the area. On behalf of the east-Texas area, I apologize! That is HORRID!


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Zenas said:


> Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Bobby Flay is totally a nancy boy. Alton Brown > Bobby Flay.



What?

BBQ'ing is a subcategory of grilling. And Flay is the best at both! 

Boy Gets Grill Bobby Flay Grill Barbeque Cookbook Book Reviews Recipes Gayot

Alton Brown? The culinary chemist? Ha, that guy talks more than he eats!

-Rob


----------



## New Englander

I know of one place to get decent BBQ in New Hampshire...
Muddy River Smokehouse.
Good BBQ (according to my Northern opinion) and fried pickles, yum.


----------



## LawrenceU

CalvinandHodges said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing. Grilling is not BBQ-ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Bobby Flay is totally a nancy boy. Alton Brown > Bobby Flay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> BBQ'ing is a subcategory of grilling. And Flay is the best at both!
> 
> Boy Gets Grill Bobby Flay Grill Barbeque Cookbook Book Reviews Recipes Gayot
> 
> Alton Brown? The culinary chemist? Ha, that guy talks more than he eats!
> 
> -Rob
Click to expand...


Ah contraire, my brother. Grilling and barbecue have very little in common. Grilling is fast, high heat it almost never involves meaningful discussions about life because you are too busy making sure everything doesn't scorch. Grilling can be pulled off over gas. Real barbecue cannot. 

Barbecue is slow and low. If your heat ever gets above 250 you are toast. It is not smoking either. Folks up north often confuse the two. Frankly, for the best barbecue you don't want a lot of smoke. That is why you must have two fires going. One that is being cooked over and the other that is making the coals that are used on the cooking fire. One can use lump charcoal, never briquets, to cook with, but the result is not the same. Good barbecue is an art and science. It requires copious amounts of time, dedication to the purity of the produce, and love. Lots of love.


----------



## Reepicheep

Someone said Iowa! Hilarious. This post is out of control!


----------

